# Constant dwwi.exe and IP Configuration errors - can anyone help?



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I'm hoping someone can help me here. For months I have had this problem but have been unable to resolve it. I'm trying to avoid starting from scratch and reinstalling Windows XP Pro, the OS I am using, because I no longer have the discs for some of the programs I run. Therefore, a reinstallation of my OS would cause nightmares. Here's the scoop...

Whenever I use my PC, I get constant dwwin.exe and IP Configuration Utility error boxes that pop up.

Click *here* to take a look at what I'm talking about. _Note: The screen shots are too large to attach here; and the errors to which I am referring are preventing me from using a program to shrink them and attach; hence my uploading them to rapidshare to look at._

It used to be that these popped up only after having my PC on for a couple hours or so. Now, once my PC has booted and is on, they begin to pop up immediately and constantly. Clicking on "cancel" to debug them does nothing. Neither does clicking on "OK," because they pop up every minute or two for the dwwin.exe error, and every 30 seconds or so for the IP Configuration error.

What makes this more annoying is that whenever I wish to run a program, these errors prevent me from doing so most of the time. For example, if I wish to run MS Word, Adobe Acrobat, Nero--anything--I get an error box that then says something like "msi.exe has encountered and error and needs to close..." or "Adobe has encountered an error and needs to close...", etc.

I've tried speaking with Dell tech support, but they refer me to Microsoft. Microsoft of course cannot be contacted live for anything. All I get is useless forums to check, to no avail. I've researched the problem via the Internet, also to no avail. The problem has become so constant that it effectively prevents me from using this, my sole home PC.

Does anyone have any ideas as to what is causing this and how I can fix this? Again, I'm REALLY looking to avoid reinstalling my OS. Yes, I backup my PC regularly, but as I said before, many programs I have can't be backed up in a true sense, and I don't have all the installation discs for certain things.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

OK, a few things for start:
- don't do PrtScrn , do Alt+PrtScrn - it will make a copy only that windows what in focus ( or click first on that window what you want)
- open MSPaint, insert the picture and SaveAs JPG file
- post it here for future analysis

Now, run MSConfig ( type the word in window after press Win+R); disable All under Startup tab and reboot.
Before reboot make a [few] snapshot ( as I told above ) - a few in case if that list under Startup tab is long.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

FWIW, the IP Configuration Utility error no longer pops up, probably because I disabled error reporting in Windows. However, I still get the dwwin.exe and a bunch of other such errors that pop up. I also still get the error nags that cause any program I attempt to run to crash upon opening.

Regarding your suggestions, though: for now, feel free to take a look at that linked file I have above. Second, as far as disabling all and rebooting, will Windows still boot properly, though? I'm just curious to know if I disable everything that runs at startup, which isn't a lot because I did disable nonessential things, if I'll have a problem starting Windows to begin with.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Windows don't need those - it's a result of installing other SW.
You could spend your time to turn off one by one and reboot each time, but will be easy to turn off all of them and look into later after check what you missing.
Don't worry about Windows.

Found on my XP Pro: 
dwwin.exe - Microsoft Application Error Reporting, 180,224 bytes, Wednesday, August 04, 2004, 4:00:00 AM


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I'll give it a try and let you know what happens.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Well, I disabled all the stuff as recommended, and now the "dwwin.exe" error nag has been replaced by an "ipconfig.exe -- Application Error" nag. That was one that didn't pop up before; other different ones did as noted above. This is extremely annoying, to say the least.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Usually the ipconfig.exe doesn't start itself - you'll need to find a reason for that. 
Suspicious start.

Do you know where all action located while XP booting ? A few places - major is Registry. Search Internet for a procedure to find where the ipconfig program pushed to start.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

P, I'm attaching logs of a recent scan from Hijackthis and StartupList. See what you think of this.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

What I use for define temp pop-ups - Sysinternal's ProcessExplorer.
When you see unusual windows, run it and use 'sniper' feature and point it to the window, you'll see the process - double click on it and post Alt+PrntScr->JPG picture.

Then we will proceed with your files.


----------

